# Contractor Talk Birdhouse Building Contest Winner !



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

We are pleased to announce that the votes have been tallied and the photos verified for size and authenticity and are pleased to announce that the winner is..... Built By Mac. :thumbsup:
Congrats Mac ! 
Also a BIG thanks goes out to the other participants loneframer ,WNYcarpenter ,CCCo. and Prestige R&D for all doing such a great job and of course to ALL of the voters . Great job !! ! :thumbsup:


This thread will remain open for anyone and everyone who would like to comment or post ideas for upcoming contests. 

Here are some progress pictures of the winning birdhouse by Mac !


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

That is awesome! :notworthy


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow! It looks like if it wasen't for Brian's over sight on his details, Mac and son, may have been DQed on the size requirement. It didn't look that big hanging in the tree. 

Good job guys. Congratulations. :notworthy

D.


----------



## handyhands (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job, Mac~

Congrats!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Diamond D. said:


> Wow! It looks like if it wasen't for Brian's over sight on his details, Mac and son, may have been DQed on the size requirement.


We didn't even start working on it until after the rules were changed to be 22"x22"x22"- we're well within that so no possibility of disqualification...

Figured may as well build it as big as allowed!


Mac


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

What's he win?


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Good job! Mac & Matt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice. How many people did you have working on the thing. the true test though for all the bird houses is do they actually attract birds and can birds feed off them. I'd like to see you guys actually hang the feeders and get some pics of birds using them. Nice job everyone. Nick.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats, Mac!

He wins......a whole lotta nothing :clap:


Thanks to all that participated and voted. There will be more contests in the near future. Stay tuned!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Mac... very cool!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

CookeCarpentry said:


> What's he win?


Hangin' out w/ my boy, workin' on a project together...I considered it a 'win' before the polls even opened.

MW, after we built it, I did some research about birdhouses. Realistically, our birdhouse, as built, is not conducive to actual habitation. The platform in front of the opening gives larger predator birds a spot to stand while they peck in and try and eat the young. There has been local interest in it though, so I am going to redesign and work on selling some over the winter months.

Mac


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Mac!

Also a big thank you to WNY Carpenter for his efforts in making this a reality!!!

Nice job all around!:thumbsup:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I was hoping to see some in-progress shots of PrestigeR&D's birdhouse - do you have closeup pics of the details? 
The pics you entered into the contest were small and kind of blurry....do you have larger pics? Feel like posting them here? 

I'm betting a lot of guys would be interested in the steps you took in building your birdhouse...

Mac


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice.
Congratulations

I voted for that one.

umm..Mods can't tell who I voted for, can they?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> umm..Mods can't tell who I voted for, can they?


No
All we have are the totals.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Good

Actually I don't even remember.

Is that (pictures/poll) thread still here?

Never mind, found it


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep, just un-stickied.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/1st-annual-birdhouse-competition-voting-thread-79348/


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hey MAc...*



BuiltByMAC said:


> I was hoping to see some in-progress shots of PrestigeR&D's birdhouse - do you have closeup pics of the details?
> The pics you entered into the contest were small and kind of blurry....do you have larger pics? Feel like posting them here?
> 
> I'm betting a lot of guys would be interested in the steps you took in building your birdhouse...
> ...


 
Sorry..
I did not see this until now.... yea.. sure.. I have not been feeling write all this week .. the heat and AC ,, in & out and the humididty... I hate it...feels like I have been on low octane fuel.. I would rather shovel snow.. seriously... anyways this has beaten me up physically... today.. I worked till noon and that was it..I knew I had a temp and I was Done...and I feel like crap... man sometimes... I do not know when to shut up.. 

Anyways... 

So - I'll see if I can get to it tonight/tomorrow or over the weekend - but Tonight the buffalo Bills are playing - football season :clap::thumbup: yea for me I know..not everyone is a football fan....

anyways,,

You want me to post them here? 

Brian


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Brian, sure-post them on this thread. Same with the other entrants if you want.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hey....*



BuiltByMAC said:


> Hangin' out w/ my boy, workin' on a project together...I considered it a 'win' before the polls even opened.
> 
> MW, after we built it, I did some research about birdhouses. Realistically, our birdhouse, as built, is not conducive to actual habitation. The platform in front of the opening gives larger predator birds a spot to stand while they peck in and try and eat the young. There has been local interest in it though, so I am going to redesign and work on selling some over the winter months.
> 
> Mac


 
I knew you were going to take it just by the votes that were cast in your favor.. congratulations you piece of """"":laughing::jester:

Nice job guys:thumbsup:
Brian


By the way... this is peaches.. and I have two more.. "******" & "Yellow" .. wait till you see what there going to do to that BH~,,,bombs away guys~:laughing::jester:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

*Congrats Mac!*

Thank You! 

Lone, Mac, Crow, Brian, Ron....I'm happy as sh!t....'smiling 'ear to ear'!

The talk of future competitions is awesome....

I was thinking......maybe the winner's prize could be choosing the next project, or setting the new parameters...???


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

I was thinking for a future contest i could donate a copy of birdhouse plans for one of my birdhouses to build . 
This model takes about 10 hours to build . Maybe everyone could add their own personal touch to it to make it interesting and unique. 
It is just a thought 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXym9PbjzWo


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mac, 

Great design & job building the winning birdhouse.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Congratulations Built By Mac! 

You could go into business selling those! 

Outstanding!!


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Great job Mac. And your right, any time spent doing something you love with your kids makes you a winner.

Cranbrook, Wow! Thats a nice bird condo. Just wondering, what kind of bird is it designed for? It looks like a Purple Martin colony but the entry holes look small enough to be for a bluebird. Not criticizing at all just wondering about the specs.

Bluebirds are very territorial and usually wont build nests close to one another. Martins live together in a colony and require a larger hole to get in the condo. (1/2" I'm thinking)

From the quality of your work I expect you already know all that though.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Cedar BH house....pictures...*

here is the link for those fo you interested in this,,: http://www.contractortalk.com/f116/prestige-cedar-copper-bh-83766/index4/#post1000538 

To many pics to put here,,,,

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

PrestigeR&D said:


> here is the link for those fo you interested in this,,: http://www.contractortalk.com/f116/prestige-cedar-copper-bh-83766/index4/#post1000538
> 
> To mant pics to put here,,,,
> 
> ...


HA
There's little gutters and downspouts! I hadn't notice that before.

Very cool detail.

you Sir, are an artist!


----------



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Hangin' out w/ my boy, workin' on a project together...I considered it a 'win' before the polls even opened.
> 
> MW, after we built it, I did some research about birdhouses. Realistically, our birdhouse, as built, is not conducive to actual habitation. The platform in front of the opening gives larger predator birds a spot to stand while they peck in and try and eat the young. There has been local interest in it though, so I am going to redesign and work on selling some over the winter months.
> 
> Mac


Mac, You know, you'll solve the "predator problem" by just turning the house around so the deck, hot tub and BBQ are on the BACK deck (like a normal house!) instead of on the front porch.  You need a cooler of birdie-beers on there.


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

SC sawdaddy said:


> Great job Mac. And your right, any time spent doing something you love with your kids makes you a winner.
> 
> Cranbrook, Wow! Thats a nice bird condo. Just wondering, what kind of bird is it designed for? It looks like a Purple Martin colony but the entry holes look small enough to be for a bluebird. Not criticizing at all just wondering about the specs.
> 
> ...


Thanks sawdaddy ! 
Most of my medium to large birdhouses are designed for sparrows or bluebirds . 
I do purple martin houses once in a while like this one . I also build smaller houses about 2 ft square for martins .I just drill the holes larger .


----------



## stone21 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great job . Congratulation !


----------



## stone21 (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXym9PbjzWo

















[/quote]
:clap: I Like these , so pretty


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

You guys are awesome, those are great!
Thought about this thread when I was out on a bid the other day and saw this!


----------



## nail61 (Aug 30, 2010)

Skill AND artistry! Fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*Mad skills*

You guys got MAD SKILLS

No Doubt.

So I guess I kinda lost huh?


----------

